# Uina Schlucht, MTBler stürzt 110 m in den Tod



## Mecka-Joe (6. Juli 2012)

http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/z...-stuerzt-110-meter-in-den-tod_aid_777908.html


----------



## rayc (6. Juli 2012)

http://www.rsa-radio.de/aktuelles/n...-stuerzt-60-Meter-tief-in-den-Tod;art14,36775

Fehler in den Bergen gehen leider sehr oft tödlich aus.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mecka-Joe (6. Juli 2012)

Hier biken nein Danke


----------



## Hofbiker (6. Juli 2012)

Es gibt immer solche die glauben, das Hinweisschilder für die Würste sind!
Egal ob im Sommer oder Winter!   

Nichts ist umsonst im Leben, auch nicht der Tod, den der kostet das Leben!


----------



## Agassi (6. Juli 2012)

Der Unfall ist bedauernswert, mir tut vorallem seine Familie leid. Die Uina Schlucht zu biken ist mit dem Leben spielen. Machst man einen Fehler ist man tot, nicht vielleicht, sicher. Das müsste jeder urteilsfähige Mensch erkennen.


----------



## Astaroth (6. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub ich würd da nicht mal schieben


----------



## RedOrbiter (6. Juli 2012)

Wird in den News schon diskutiert.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07/05/absturz-mtb-fahrer-verunglueckt-im-val-d´uina-toedlich/





Warntafel




Val d'Uina am Schlinigpass




Uina Felsen Weg





cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## sub-xero (6. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## Area-x-23 (6. Juli 2012)

In 2 Wochen bin ich auch dort und werde wohl ein mulmiges Gefühl haben.

Herzlichstes Beileid den Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## homsel (6. Juli 2012)

Ich wäre da nie auf die Idee gekommen zu fahren. Schlimm so was :-(


----------



## rennradler6 (6. Juli 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich würd da nicht mal schieben


Warum?  Zufuß ist das doch eine Autobahn.

Das Tückische ist halt, daß das Stück eigentlich technisch einfach zu fahren ist (wenn die Bilder repräsentativ sind), aber ein Wackler zur unrechten Zeit mit einem tödlichen Absturz endet. Ich würde daher schieben.

Aber von großer Risikobereitschaft des Verunglückten zu sprechen, halte ich für nicht angemessen.

Beim Bergsteigen begeht man oft ungesichert Gelände, bei dem ein Fehltritt zur unrechten Zeit mit einem tödlichen Absturz enden würde. 

Das Tragische ist halt, daß dieser Unfall wirklich nicht sein hätte müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homsel (6. Juli 2012)

rennradler6 schrieb:


> Warum?  Zufuß ist das doch eine Autobahn.
> 
> ... (wenn die Bilder repräsentativ sind),....



Hej Rennradler,

warst du schonmal da?

Grüße!


----------



## rennradler6 (6. Juli 2012)

Nein, aber auf den Bildern sieht es absolut einfach aus. Breiter Weg, aber Absturzgefahr.


----------



## jedy (6. Juli 2012)

die bilder sind aber nicht repräsentativ. der weg ist definitiv nicht breit. an den schmalsten stellen kommt jeder mit "durchschnittlichen" höhenempfinden auch beim schieben ins schwitzen. ich war froh als ich letztes jahr oben angekommen war.

was da passiert ist, ist - wenn auch vermeidbar - absolut tragisch und mein mitgefühl gilt allen angehörigen und dabeigewesenen.


----------



## rennradler6 (6. Juli 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> "durchschnittlichen" höhenempfinden auch beim schieben ins schwitzen. ich war froh als ich letztes jahr oben angekommen war.


Gut, auf den Bildern war eine Autobahn zu sehen. 

Aber warum soll man zufuß ins Schwitzen kommen? Da geht es halt ein paar hundert Meter runter. Na und?


----------



## on any sunday (6. Juli 2012)

Ihr habt komische Autobahnen. Können ja nicht alle ein Held wie du sein.


----------



## rennradler6 (6. Juli 2012)

Fahren würde ich da nicht, weil es zu riskant ist. Aber zufuß ist das lächerlich einfach. Wer da Angst bekommt, sollte nicht in die Berge gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexander Schm. (7. Juli 2012)

Es ist zwar traurig für die Angehörigen, aber wenn jemand so leichtsinnig ist dann kann man ihm nicht  helfen. Ich war vor 2 Wochen mit einer Gruppe dort und habe meine Kollegen außdrücklich darauf hingewiesen zu schieben. Das Problem ist wenn es mehrere solcher  "Kollegen" gibt, dann wird wahrscheinlich dieser tolle Übergang für uns Biker zur gänze gesperrt werden (schade) und nicht nur der.


----------



## allert (7. Juli 2012)

rennradler6 schrieb:


> Fahren würde ich da nicht, weil es zu riskant ist. Aber zufuß ist das lächerlich einfach. Wer da Angst bekommt, sollte nicht in die Berge gehen.



Wie schon einige vorher gesagt haben, die Bilder sind nicht repräsentativ. Es gibt Stellen, da hat man sein Bike rechts frei in der Luft und hält sich links am Stahlseil fest. Und technisch einfach ist auch so eine Sache. Der Weg ist oft nass und die Steine glitschig, entsprechend hoch die Sturzgefahr mit bekanntem Risiko. Ich bin schon dreimal durch und hatte nie das Bedürfnis die Strecke zu fahren.


----------



## OreoCookie (7. Juli 2012)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Hier biken nein Danke


»U-Turn« ist genau die richtige Reaktion. Das macht doch keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Tobi555 (7. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild, welches die "Autobahn" etwas besser darstellt.






Für all diejenigen, die noch nicht da waren.

Ich weiß, warum ich auf dem Bild schiebe.
Ist sicherlich nicht schmaler als viele Trails, die wir alle fahren. 
Der Unterschied ist halt, dass es hier überhaupt keine Knautschzone zum Abfangen gibt. 
Von daher ist das Schild "Bike stoßen" meiner Meinung nach voll und ganz berechtigt.

Mein Beileid!


----------



## ralphi911 (7. Juli 2012)

allert schrieb:


> Wie schon einige vorher gesagt haben, die Bilder sind nicht repräsentativ. Es gibt Stellen, da hat man sein Bike rechts frei in der Luft und hält sich links am Stahlseil fest. Und technisch einfach ist auch so eine Sache. Der Weg ist oft nass und die Steine glitschig, entsprechend hoch die Sturzgefahr mit bekanntem Risiko. Ich bin schon dreimal durch und hatte nie das Bedürfnis die Strecke zu fahren.



Da verwechselst du etwas. In der Val d' Uina Schlucht ist der Weg nie so schmal, dass das Bike in der Luft ist und man sich Stahlseil festhalten muss. Zu Fuss, mit guten Schuhwerk, ist dieser Weg nicht gefährlich. Und mit dem Bike schiebend auch nicht. Für Leute mit Höhenangst wird es unangenehm. Mehr nicht.


----------



## allert (7. Juli 2012)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> Da verwechselst du etwas. In der Val d' Uina Schlucht ist der Weg nie so schmal, dass das Bike in der Luft ist und man sich Stahlseil festhalten muss. Zu Fuss, mit guten Schuhwerk, ist dieser Weg nicht gefährlich. Und mit dem Bike schiebend auch nicht. Für Leute mit Höhenangst wird es unangenehm. Mehr nicht.



Na ja, ich erinnere mich an zwei Stellen, wo eine Planke einen abgerutschten Teil des Weges überbrückt hat. Da hatte ich mein Bike rechts in der Hand und habe mich links am Stahlseil festgehalten. Vielleicht is das aber auch nur eine Notlösung gewesen und inzwischen beseitigt. Ist zugegebenermassen schon 4 Jahre her, als ich das letzte Mal da durch bin. Wir haben damals eine Freundin mit Höhenangst (hatte sie uns verschwiegen) über diese Planke gelotst, das war mir kritisch genug.


----------



## rennradler6 (7. Juli 2012)

Tobi555 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild, welches die "Autobahn" etwas besser darstellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus! Da muß ich auch mal hin!

Allerdings werde ich da auch schieben! Ich bleibe dabei: zufuß ist es eine Autobahn. Ich kann keine engen oder schwierigen Stellen erkennen. Mag ja sein, daß Leute mit Höhenangst da ein ungutes Gefühl bekommen, aber mir macht sowas nichts aus - ich turne ständig (zufuß) in ganz anderen Sachen rum.


----------



## franz_fn (7. Juli 2012)

Also rennradler6, wenn es für Dich als erfahrenen und routinierten Berggeher keine Herausforderung darstellt, so darf ich Dir dazu gratulieren. Aus Deinen Beiträgen zu diesem Thema könnte man auch eine gewisse Überheblichkeit herauslesen. Wieso kannst Du nicht die Toleranz aufbringen, dass für manche das Begehen der Uinaschlucht eine besondere Herausforderung darstellt, die Selbstüberwindung und Mut kostet? Es ist doch eine individuelle Sache. Seien wir doch froh darüber, dass es so viele unterschiedliche Menschen mit ihren individuellen Stärken und Schwächen gibt. Es eint uns doch alle der Spass beim Biken.

Nichts für ungut

franz_fn


----------



## rennradler6 (7. Juli 2012)

franz_fn schrieb:


> Aus Deinen Beiträgen zu diesem Thema könnte man auch eine gewisse Überheblichkeit herauslesen. Wieso kannst Du nicht die Toleranz aufbringen, dass für manche das Begehen der Uinaschlucht eine besondere Herausforderung darstellt, die Selbstüberwindung und Mut kostet?


Ich habe nur geschrieben, daß es zufuß(!) eine Autobahn ist. So empfinde ich so ein Gelände nun mal. Wenn Du ein Problem hast, daß Bergsteiger über so ein Gelände nur müde lächeln, ist das Deine Sache.

Aber bei sowas würde ich mich nie runterfahren trauen - nie im Leben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07/07/deutsche-meisterschaft-in-ilmenau-und-ixs-gdc-tag-1/


----------



## Braunbaer (8. Juli 2012)

Leute, etwas mehr Sachlichkeit bitte, Anpflaumerei bringt hier garnichts.

rennradler6 hat schon ganz recht, vom wanderischen her hat die Schlucht wenig Anspruch, das ist einfaches Bergwandern, als vielleicht T2 auf der SAC-Skala. Leuten mit Höhenangst mag aufgrund der Ausgesetztheit unwohl sein, so sei es, dadurch wird der Weg aber nicht technisch schwieriger.

Auf der Singletrailskala hat die Schlucht vielleicht S1, max. S2. Die Skala beschreibt nur die objektive Schwierigkeit. Das bedeutet also *nicht*, dass jeder mit S2-Können diese befährt. Es kann jederzeit subjektive Gefahren geben, aufgrund derer man einen Weg vielleicht doch nicht fährt. Ich bin 2011 bergab durch die Schlucht, mit dem Rad. Es war kein Wanderer zugegen, ich hätte also fahren können. Aufgrund der subjektiven Gefahr hab ich das aber unterlassen. Ein kleiner Fehler kann hier zum Tod führen.

Was rennradler6 vielleicht zum Ausdruck bringen wollte, der Aufenthalt in den Bergen bringt immer eine gewisse Gefahr mit sich, auch auf technisch einfachen Wegen (das Val d'Uina ist einer) kann immer etwas passieren, wie gerade am Lagginhorn oder am Eiger. Dass der verunglückte Fahrer gefahren ist, war leichtsinnig. Ich hab aber auch schon Sandalenvolk auf Bergpfaden gesehen.

Das Val d'Uina hat auch etwas gutes: Die Passage wird auf den Standard-Transalp (Nord->Süd) berghoch passiert, d.h. in dem Fall schiebt eh jeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rennradler6 (8. Juli 2012)

@Braunbaer Danke! Endlich jemand der versteht, was ich sagen wollte.

Ich hab neulich jemand von der Innsbrucker Hütte zum Gasthaus Feuerstein mit dem MTB runterfahren sehen, ohne jegliche Protektoren. Ich denk mal, der ist von Neustift über die Karalm zum Pinnisjoch hoch und dann ins Gschnitztal runter - schöne Runde vor großartiger Kulisse! Aber da muß man schon fahren können und Mut haben. Das ist zwar nicht lebensgefährlich, aber mir wäre es zu heiß (ich war ohne MTB unterwegs), für großes Aua reicht ein einziger Fahrfehler an der falschen Stelle. Objektiv betrachtet ist so eine Abfahrt viel schwieriger als alles, was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, aber eben nicht so gefählich.


----------



## Astaroth (8. Juli 2012)

rennradler6 schrieb:


> Warum?  Zufuß ist das doch eine Autobahn.



Hab eine leichte Höhenangst und ich steh dazu...


----------



## Thane (8. Juli 2012)

Gab bei Galileo auch mal "die spektakulärsten Strecken der Welt" da ist so nen minderbemittelter Reporter geguided von so nem anderen Minderbemittelten da ebenfalls runtergefahren...
Da haben mir damals schon, auch ohne den Unfall jetzt, die Haare zu Berge gestanden. Wie man sowas einem Millionenpublikum präsentieren kann, unfassbar...

Wer ohne Angst ist und das Ding fahren will, soll es tun, wer dann aber abstürzt, muss nicht bemitleidet werden.

Ich hab das Ding vor 2 Jahren gerne geschoben, so kann man die spektakuläre Umgebung sowieso am besten aufnehmen. Meine Fahrtechnik kann ich woanders auch sicher besser beweisen...!


----------



## Florian (9. Juli 2012)

Ich war am Sonntag im Val d'Uina (dieses Mal zu Fuß, aber davor schon zweimal per Bike).

Die Wirtin von der Alm "Uina Dadaint" am unteren Ende der Schlucht hat uns beschrieben, wie risikoreich die Sanitäter den Abgestürzten bergen mussten.
Wenn schon nicht für das eigene Leben oder die eigene Familie, dann doch zumindest für die Bergwachtler, Rettungssanitäter und Hubschrauberpiloten sollte man dort nicht fahren.

Ich sehe das so wie ein paar andere auch: Wenn es daneben nicht zufällig 100m runter gehen würde, wär es ein durchaus fahrbarer und nicht mal schwieriger Trail (S1 mit ein paar S2 - Stellen).

Da er aber erstens oft nass und glitschig ist und zweitens nicht mal den kleinsten Fehler verzeiht, werde ich da definitiv nicht fahren!


----------



## rennradler6 (10. Juli 2012)

Florian schrieb:


> Wenn schon nicht für das eigene Leben oder die eigene Familie, dann doch zumindest für die Bergwachtler, Rettungssanitäter und Hubschrauberpiloten sollte man dort nicht fahren.


Ja, daran scheinen viele überhaupt nicht zu denken, wobei ich das bei dieser Geschichte nicht überbewerten würde. Da gibt es andere Highlights.

Ein Highlight der Blödheit gab es heuer im Winter zu vermelden. Da sind zwei Wiener trotz Orkanwarnung(!) zu einer Skitour aufgebrochen und sind dann prompt bei -20°C und Windböhen >100km/h in Bergnot geraten. Die Bergwacht konnte sie retten, aber 10 Retter haben leichte Erfrierungen davon getragen. Ich hoffe, daß man solchen Idioten einer ordentliche Strafe aufbrummen kann.


----------



## Hofbiker (10. Juli 2012)

Oder es passiert dann sowas, das die Rettungskräfte mit Ihrem Leben durch den Leichtsinn anderer bezahlen müssen!


----------



## RedOrbiter (10. Juli 2012)

In Holländischen Medien wird der Uina Tote mit Bild und Namen "zur Schau gestellt".
http://www.telegraaf.nl/binnenland/12504625/__Nederlander_dood_na_fietsdrama__.html

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## tiroler1973 (10. Juli 2012)

Natürliche Auslese.


----------



## Teguerite (10. Juli 2012)

Die "Helden" sind daran Schuld dass die Schlucht irgendwann komplett für Biker gesperrt werden wird. Und das wäre wirklich schade. Da es aber Material in Youtube von anderen "Helden" gibt die meinen dort fahren zu müssen, war es ja nicht verwunderlich dass das andere unbedingt nachmachen müssen.

Andererseits gibt es immer mehr Menschen die Gefahren nicht mehr einschätzen können, in unserer Hochsicherheitswelt wo alles und jedes in Watte gepackt ist, holt sich  niemand mehr eine blutige Nase. Der Nachteil daran ist wohl dass es keine Lernkurve diesbezüglich mehr gibt.

Ich bin in den vergangenen Jahren bis zu 5x / Jahr durch die Schlucht, und fast jedes mal war einer in der Gruppe der es trotz der riesigen Verbotsschilder nicht eingesehen hat zu schieben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (10. Juli 2012)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Der Nachteil daran ist wohl dass es keine Lernkurve diesbezüglich mehr gibt.


allerdings macht man so einen fehler meist nicht zweimal.


----------



## kleinweiler (10. Juli 2012)

Ich bin während eines Transalps durch die Uina Schlucht gekommen. Es ist ein absolutes Erlebnis und war sicherlich ein Highlight auf diesem Alpencross. Auch für jemand, der nicht 100%ig schwindelfrei ist wie ich ist es eigentlich kein Problem. Wer die Möglichkeit hat sollte auf jeden Fall mal dorthin. Allerdings ist alles andere als Schieben Schwachsinn. Keine Ahnung warum jemand den Helden spielen muss.


----------



## tri4me (10. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Begriff Held in Zusammenhang mit fahrenden MTB-lern in der Uina-Schlucht kann ich wenig anfangen.

Evtl. einen anderen benutzen: Profilneurotiker oder Vollpfosten. Wie schon geschrieben wurde kann man jetzt drauf warten, bis die Tour gesperrt wird. Wahrscheinlich wenn der nächste Abflug passiert.

3x durch die Schlucht geschoben (übrigens in der für mich stimmigen Richtung S->N).


----------



## Matze. (10. Juli 2012)

> 3x durch die Schlucht geschoben (übrigens in der für mich stimmigen Richtung S->N).




Stimmig vielleicht schon, aber meist die falsche Richtung...


----------



## dertutnix (10. Juli 2012)

servus, der thread im news-bereich ist wegen einer unglaublichen häufung dieser oder noch geschmacksloseren meinungsbekundungen zunächst geschlossen worden



tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Natürliche Auslese.



bitte sorgt selbstverantwortlich dafür, dass dieser hier offen bleibt. wer meint, zynisch bis menschenverachtendes hier kommunizieren zu müssen, ist im falschen forum, und das betrifft das gesamte ibc. danke für das verständnis, die beachtung und v.a., dass beim thema *"Uina Schlucht, MTBler stürzt 110 m in den Tod"* geblieben wird...


----------



## tiroler1973 (10. Juli 2012)

dertutnix schrieb:


> servus, der thread im news-bereich ist wegen einer unglaublichen häufung dieser oder noch geschmacksloseren meinungsbekundungen zunächst geschlossen worden
> 
> bitte sorgt selbstverantwortlich dafür, dass dieser hier offen bleibt. wer meint, zynisch bis menschenverachtendes hier kommunizieren zu müssen, ist im falschen forum, und das betrifft das gesamte ibc. danke für das verständnis, die beachtung und v.a., dass beim thema *"Uina Schlucht, MTBler stürzt 110 m in den Tod"* geblieben wird...


Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass viele so denken. 

Durch Totschweigen und Zensur erreicht man genau so viel, als wenn in der Politik Nationalsozialismus verneint wird. Die Meinung gibts trotzdem.

... und bei derartiger Dummheit kann man eigentlich nur einen dummen Satz dazu sagen. Traurig, dass es Leute geben muss, die in die Schlucht absteigen müssen und ihr Leben riskieren müssen um so einen Deppen zu bergen. Da ich selber "Retter" war, weiss ich wovon ich rede. Ich habs aber sein lassen, weil ich's in der Tat nicht verstehen konnte, warum ich für so einen mein Leben riskieren soll und mir im Nachhineinauf auf der politischen Ebene das anhören muss, ob der Rettungsdienst zu teuer ist und dass Leute, die ehrenamtlich helfen im Endeffekt auch noch zu teuer sind, obwohl sie ihre eigene private Ausrüstung zur Verfügung stellen. Ihre Zeit opfern, etc. . Ganz nach dem Motto: Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobo2606 (10. Juli 2012)

dertutnix schrieb:


> servus, der thread im news-bereich ist wegen einer unglaublichen häufung dieser oder noch geschmacksloseren meinungsbekundungen zunächst geschlossen worden
> 
> 
> 
> bitte sorgt selbstverantwortlich dafür, dass dieser hier offen bleibt. wer meint, zynisch bis menschenverachtendes hier kommunizieren zu müssen, ist im falschen forum, und das betrifft das gesamte ibc. danke für das verständnis, die beachtung und v.a., dass beim thema *"Uina Schlucht, MTBler stürzt 110 m in den Tod"* geblieben wird...


 
Ich gebe dir vollkommen recht!!!Bei diesem Unfall geht es wie bei den meisten Lawienopfern, Todesrasern, Kajak- bzw. Raftingunfällen, Kletterunfällen usw. usf. um Selbstüberschätzung und mangelndes Risikomanagement. Und wenn man ehrlich ist, ist das jedem von uns schon passiert.Ist halt gut ausgegangen.Ich hoffe dass es jedem von uns weiterhin gelingt, dass die Lernkurve nicht wie in diesem Fall zur Flugkurve wird.Servus und ich bin raus hier,bobo


----------



## dertutnix (10. Juli 2012)

@ tiroler1973: ich schätze meist deine beiträge. hier würde aber besser sein "einfach mal die klappe halten"


----------

